# Am I welcomed here?



## Mohamed

hello

i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.

i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!

Thank you


----------



## TemplarKormac

We don't discriminate. Welcome. Just be prepared to have your views challenged often. Muslim, Christian, Jew, Liberal, Conservative... makes little difference here.


----------



## WinterBorn

Welcome.   The forum does not discriminate, but some of the individuals will.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Welcome to USMB, Mohamed!  Nice to meet you!


----------



## Gracie

What they said ^

Meanwhile..you are not the only muslim here.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



you are welcome, as is anyone in a free society

be a man and take your lumps though, we can be ruthless to crybabies.


----------



## Sallow

Welcome.


----------



## Sunni Man

Assalamu Alaikum


----------



## hjmick

Would be best if you have a thick skin...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sunni Man said:


> Assalamu Alaikum


See?

You aren't alone here, Mohamed! Sunni here is a well established Muslim here.


----------



## Mohamed

Thank you all

my english language is not so well, but i will get help from google translate !!


----------



## Mohamed

> assalamu alaikum



&#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;


----------



## Darlene

We all bleed red in the end. Race, religion, sexual orientation ETC does not make any difference.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Mohamed said:


> assalamu alaikum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;
Click to expand...


Not sure Sunni man can read that he is American convert.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunni Man

mohamed said:


> assalamu alaikum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;
Click to expand...

&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610;


----------



## Darlene

Sunni Man said:


> mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assalamu alaikum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1569; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1577; &#1604;&#1603; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610;
Click to expand...


I had to translate what you guys were saying.


----------



## Tank

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures.


Typical muslim, wants to "argue"


----------



## Darlene

Tank said:


> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical muslim, wants to "argue"
Click to expand...


Muslims aren't the only ones that "want" to argue. I bet he just meant debate/discuss.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Now where are the Navajo code breakers when you need them?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Always interested in other points of view.  I would suggest _discussing_ your points rather than _arguing_.  Somewhat different translations.
Welcome.


----------



## S.J.

Welcome.  Looking forward to hearing your views.


----------



## ChrisL

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



I don't think it really matters.  Welcome!


----------



## Mr. H.

Get a room, you two. 

Uh, welcome


----------



## williepete

Mohamed,

You are welcomed here by this Christian. 

Looking forward to your views and opinions.

Using the word _argue_ versus _discuss_ or _debate_ will be instructional for all of us. As we read your posts, we should all remember English isn't your first language. We should remember not to take your posts on face value but to ask questions. Please do the same with us if you don't immediately understand how we reply. Please be patient with most of us who use American slang expressions. Don't be shy to ask us what we really mean.


----------



## Wake

Welcome to USMB, Mohamed. 

As long as you have thick skin and are civil, you'll have a good time here.


----------



## Gracie

TemplarKormac said:


> Now where are the Navajo code breakers when you need them?



Google


----------



## Gracie

btw, Mohamed..ignore Tank. He is our resident racist. (Eye roll)


----------



## Gracie

williepete said:


> Mohamed,
> 
> You are welcomed here by this Christian.
> 
> Looking forward to your views and opinions.
> 
> Using the word _argue_ versus _discuss_ or _debate_ will be instructional for all of us. As we read your posts, we should all remember English isn't your first language. We should remember not to take your posts on face value but to ask questions. Please do the same with us if you don't immediately understand how we reply. Please be patient with most of us who use American slang expressions. Don't be shy to ask us what we really mean.




Very well said.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



Welcome, however your intro seems to set you up as a victim before you start. 

I like all points of view, do I agree with all points of view? No, however, neither do you.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## WinterBorn

Gracie said:


> btw, Mohamed..ignore Tank. He is our resident racist. (Eye roll)



The way you phrase that sounds like there is only one.   lol


----------



## Dot Com

welcome. As long as the rules are followed, all are welcome AFAIK.


----------



## Mohamed

> Using the word argue versus discuss or debate will be instructional for all of us.



ok may be change it to discuss or talk about. i am not very well in english, and i didn't know argue is a bad word


----------



## Gracie

Argue  is not a bad word. Oh. Wait. It can be here, lol.

Don't worry about it. Be yourself and just start talking (posting). And like I said..Sunni is not the only muslim here. You will find them...or they will find you.


----------



## Votto

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



Welcome.

Being from Egypt I would love to hear your view of the current Obama administration and US foreign policy.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Gracie said:


> btw, Mohamed..ignore Tank. He is our resident racist. (Eye roll)



WHAT?

Tanks awesome, yes he's  racist, but he's fucking funny.

and

Tank has nothing against Egyptians that are in Egypt.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Votto said:


> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Being from Egypt I would love to hear your view of the current Obama administration and US foreign policy.
Click to expand...


I'd like his view on all the bribe money we sent them to play nice with Israel.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Do you consider yourself "African" since you are from that continent?


----------



## eagle1462010

WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## Missourian

Welcome,  looking forward to some interesting interactions.


----------



## Two Thumbs

eagle1462010 said:


> WELCOME ABOARD!



That's the poor mans tin hat.

The bread 'absorbs' the cia signals instead of reflecting them


----------



## Indofred

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



I'm a Muslim from Indonesia, welcome brother.
As for the rest of the forum, everyone but the extremist Zionist element will be fine.


----------



## Indofred

Votto said:


> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Being from Egypt I would love to hear your view of the current Obama administration and US foreign policy.
Click to expand...


I'm not from Egypt, but I'd also love to hear your views, and the views of people in that country.


----------



## yidnar

Welcome and feel FREE TO VOICE YOUR OPINION .unlike the Muslim countries that people like you are born in the US allows freedom of religion and freedom of speech.


----------



## Mohamed

yidnar said:


> Welcome and feel FREE TO VOICE YOUR OPINION .unlike the Muslim countries that people like you are born in the US allows freedom of religion and freedom of speech.



hmmmm

when a muslim is a succesful scientist in chemistry or physics you call him egyptian, pakistani ... etc not a muslim.

when a muslim do a crime, you say a muslim does a crime.


any way, be informed that i feel that i am very luck to be born as a muslim.


----------



## Mohamed

> Do you consider yourself "African" since you are from that continent?



egypt is a bridge between asia and africa with the most part in africa.

i see my self as
1) muslim
2) muslim
...
10) egyptian
11) african or anything else


----------



## percysunshine

Mohamed said:


> Thank you all
> 
> my english language is not so well, but i will get help from google translate !!



Welcome.

Good English language, grammar, and spelling skills are not used here very often. You should feel right at home.


----------



## Tank

Gracie said:


> btw, Mohamed..ignore Tank. He is our resident racist. (Eye roll)


Why you mad at me?

I don't care how you dress, drive a car or if you go to school


----------



## Pogo

Mohamed said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and feel FREE TO VOICE YOUR OPINION .unlike the Muslim countries that people like you are born in the US allows freedom of religion and freedom of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> *when a muslim is a succesful scientist in chemistry or physics you call him egyptian, pakistani ... etc not a muslim.
> 
> when a muslim do a crime, you say a muslim does a crime*.
> 
> 
> any way, be informed that i feel that i am very luck to be born as a muslim.
Click to expand...


Yes, some of us do notice that disparity.  I point it out all the time.

Warm welcome to the site, Mohamed.  Kif el-hal!  Enjoy your time, we look forward to your input.  You are welcomed and diversity of views and members makes us all richer.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



I am glad that you are here.  There are many posters on this forum who have terrible things to say about Islam... Christians who refuse to admit that God and Allah are one and the same, and Americans who choose to hate your culture because of the things they choose to believe, and because of how they choose to feel about the laws of Islam.  So many are indoctrinated against your religion. I hope that with your presence here... some of those views will change.

Welcome to this forum, Mohamed...


----------



## S.J.

[MENTION=50206]Mohamed[/MENTION], do you think Israel has the right to exist?


----------



## Noomi

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



Hello fellow Muslim! There is also Sunni Man who is a Muslim, and he has some rather extreme views. I have very liberal views which are not welcomed by all Muslims, but oh well.
You are very welcome here, but your views will be challenged often.


----------



## Gracie

Tank said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, Mohamed..ignore Tank. He is our resident racist. (Eye roll)
> 
> 
> 
> Why you mad at me?
> 
> I don't care how you dress, drive a car or if you go to school
Click to expand...


You are an enigma. I hate your racism. Totally hate it. You say the most awful things. On the other hand, part of me thinks you are just totally confused and feel the need to post the crap you do but it isn't really the real you. Parroting, I think. So..I am not mad at you. You irritate me. I wanna smack ya around, then pick you up and brush you off and hug you...then bitch slap the crap out of you again.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Welcome Mo from an atheist Jew.


----------



## seeJudy

Noomi said:


> I have very liberal views which are not welcomed by all Muslims


Same as me ...


----------



## seeJudy

Since I once had been banned by a Muslims site inside China for 10 days, it's the first time to post in a Muslim's thread.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mohamed said:


> Do you consider yourself "African" since you are from that continent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> egypt is a bridge between asia and africa with the most part in africa.
> 
> i see my self as
> 1) muslim
> 2) muslim
> ...
> 10) egyptian
> 11) african or anything else
Click to expand...


cool

whenever africa comes up, most people talk about how horrid it is in the countries that don't touch the Med and people like to counter with "uh, Egypt".  Thanks for letting me know that you separate yourself.


Pulled into Alexandria, man was it filthy.  Have they cleaned it up any?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Pogo said:


> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and feel FREE TO VOICE YOUR OPINION .unlike the Muslim countries that people like you are born in the US allows freedom of religion and freedom of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> *when a muslim is a succesful scientist in chemistry or physics you call him egyptian, pakistani ... etc not a muslim.
> 
> when a muslim do a crime, you say a muslim does a crime*.
> 
> 
> any way, be informed that i feel that i am very luck to be born as a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, some of us do notice that disparity.  I point it out all the time.
> 
> Warm welcome to the site, Mohamed.  Kif el-hal!  Enjoy your time, we look forward to your input.  You are welcomed and diversity of views and members makes us all richer.
Click to expand...




When a muslim terrorist kills people, he's a muslim terrorist, when a muslim robs someone, no one gives a fuck

mmmkay


----------



## Two Thumbs

Gracie said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, Mohamed..ignore Tank. He is our resident racist. (Eye roll)
> 
> 
> 
> Why you mad at me?
> 
> I don't care how you dress, drive a car or if you go to school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an enigma. I hate your racism. Totally hate it. You say the most awful things. On the other hand, part of me thinks you are just totally confused and feel the need to post the crap you do but it isn't really the real you. Parroting, I think. So..I am not mad at you. You irritate me. I wanna smack ya around, then pick you up and brush you off and hug you...then bitch slap the crap out of you again.
Click to expand...


intro thread, not a kink thread

just sayin, take it to another thread and "@" me


----------



## SmileyFaze

..*WELCOME!! *..


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you




Laila Tov!

Welcome to USMB. Sure, you are welcome, but be prepared to be challenged on a number of fronts.

See you out there.

L'hitra'ot.

-Stat


----------



## Grandma

Welcome from a pagan.


----------



## mudwhistle

Indofred said:


> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim from Indonesia, welcome brother.
> As for the rest of the forum, everyone but the extremist Zionist element will be fine.
Click to expand...


Yup, first the Jews, then the Christians, then the apostates.


----------



## Mohamed

S.J. said:


> [MENTION=50206]Mohamed[/MENTION], do you think Israel has the right to exist?



if jewish want to live in palestine as zemmis as they did for 1400 years, i have no problem. if they want to seize some part of land that was -someday- governed by islamic law and have jewish regime, this is refused.

if you care for them too much, give them part of usa to make their regime their.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mohamed said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=50206]Mohamed[/MENTION], do you think Israel has the right to exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if jewish want to live in palestine as zemmis as they did for 1400 years, i have no problem. if they want to seize some part of land that was -someday- governed by islamic law and have jewish regime, this is refused.
> 
> if you care for them too much, give them part of usa to make their regime their.
Click to expand...


They already have New York and Miami.


----------



## aaronleland

We don't discriminate. Most of us hate everyone equally. 

Welcome.


----------



## mudwhistle

BTW, nobody here seems to care what ISIS is doing to Christians in Mosul Iraq.

'They are savages,' say Christians forced to flee Mosul by Isis | World news | The Guardian


----------



## NLT

mudwhistle said:


> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=50206]Mohamed[/MENTION], do you think Israel has the right to exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if jewish want to live in palestine as zemmis as they did for 1400 years, i have no problem. if they want to seize some part of land that was -someday- governed by islamic law and have jewish regime, this is refused.
> 
> if you care for them too much, give them part of usa to make their regime their.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They already have New York and Miami.
Click to expand...


And hollywood Ca


----------



## GreenBean

WinterBorn said:


> Welcome.   The forum does not discriminate, but some of the individuals will.



Depends on the content of his character and quality of his posts .  Give it a Go - Mo


----------



## Sunni Man

Mohamed said:


> if jewish want to live in palestine as zemmis as they did for 1400 years, i have no problem. if they want to seize some part of land that was -someday- governed by islamic law and have jewish regime, this is refused.


My kind of muslim!!   ..........


----------



## Indofred

mudwhistle said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim from Indonesia, welcome brother.
> As for the rest of the forum, everyone but the extremist Zionist element will be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, first the Jews, then the Christians, then the apostates.
Click to expand...


I don't believe I mentioned Jews, just the Zionists.
Basically, either stop with the lies, or shut the fuck up.


----------



## JWBooth

aaronleland said:


> We don't discriminate. Most of us hate everyone equally.
> 
> Welcome.



Allahdamned right


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you


You are most welcome here. We are very warm and friendly and funny.

We welcome all people and points of view even those of the ideological offspring of Josef Stalin known as American Progressives


----------



## Mohamed

> I can't stand any muslims, you have to be a total idiot to believe in mohammed, and or islam, so in reality why would I want to know the views of a complete idiot?



we should argue even the wrong ideas, the falsity of these ideas can't appear except after talking about them.

islam is really very very different from the ideology that people in america believe in, if you think this is sufficient reason not to argue with us, you are free, you are the loser.

god allowed the devil to argue with him about why not to prostrate to adam.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



Welcome aboard Mohamed.

Sharing cultural and religious ideas and viewpoints is good. Nothing lost by talking. And online, as opposed to real life, we can have very passionate disagreement without anyone getting killed.


----------



## Dot Com

Go forth and  start a thread now that you've been properly introduced. There are plenty of sub-forums to choose from including religion, israel/palestine, current events, politics, Flame Zone (one of my favorites) etc...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

WinterBorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, Mohamed..ignore Tank. He is our resident racist. (Eye roll)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way you phrase that sounds like there is only one.   lol
Click to expand...


...Was gonna say.


----------



## boedicca

It's a pretty safe bet that anyone who starts a thread in a passive aggressive "am I welcomed here" tone is likely looking for adversarial relationships.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Grandma

It would be best to start a thread in another forum, introduction threads aren't meant for serious discussions. 

Have a look around the Flame Zone, you can learn a lot there. The Badlands is the craziest forum, full of the worst, most extreme views.

When the negativity gets to be too much, go to the Lounge. The Coffee Shop is a terrific place to just talk and unwind - no politics allowed there.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Mohamed said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=50206]Mohamed[/MENTION], do you think Israel has the right to exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if jewish want to live in palestine as zemmis as they did for 1400 years, i have no problem. if they want to seize some part of land that was -someday- governed by islamic law and have jewish regime, this is refused.
> 
> if you care for them too much, give them part of usa to make their regime their.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately for you Mohamed, your objections are like this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUwwxWdm4k0]Big whoop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

Yes,

Hell, you might even be tolerated somewhat.
As long has you can differentiate between your, and you're; there, their, and they're, and correctly use an apostrophe in other circumstances.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Mohamed said:


> god allowed the devil to argue with him about why not to prostrate to adam.



There is something I would like to ask you, Mohamed, to further my wisdom and knowlege of Islam, because I know there is power in many religions.  I want to ask you what your religion or culture has taught you about Iblis before he decided not to prostrate before Adam.

The Quran says Iblis was a Jinn.  Did Iblis remain a Jinn when he was among God/ Allah's Angels, or had he evolved into something... more?  How did a Jinn join the ranks of Allah's Angels?

What do the Muslims in your country say of Iblis' life before his "fall"?


----------



## Grandma

Guys, take the political discussion out of the Intro thread!!!!


----------



## Pogo

boedicca said:


> It's a pretty safe bet that anyone who starts a thread in a passive aggressive "am I welcomed here" tone is likely looking for adversarial relationships.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I sure wouldn't take that bet.  My money's on observing a continuous stream of bigotry toward one's religion, race, nationality, etc ---from a place that professes to be above all that no less--- and proceeding with understandable trepidation.  It's somewhat courageous on Mohamed's part.

If he were looking to start something he would have gone with something like:



S.J. said:


> [MENTION=50206]Mohamed[/MENTION], do you think Israel has the right to exist?



or



chesswarsnow said:


> 1. I can't stand any muslims, you have to be a total idiot to believe in mohammed, and or islam, so in reality why would I want to know the views of a complete idiot?



or



mudwhistle said:


> BTW, nobody here seems to care what ISIS is doing to Christians in Mosul Iraq.



ALL of which are completely inappropriate in an introduction thread.  So it's pretty clear to the reader who the instigators are.

So Mohamed, on behalf of all the above posters and their ilk, I apologize.  Because they're not smart enough to.  Yeah, nicely done, land of free speech.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Pogo

JWBooth said:


> Yes,
> 
> Hell, you might even be tolerated somewhat.
> As long has you can differentiate between your, and you're; there, their, and they're, and correctly use an apostrophe in other circumstances.



If Mohamed gets to the point of having apostrophes corrected in the face of all this other shit, then he's doing pretty damned well.

It's a curious thing here --- a new member joins from Michigan, the thread is all about Michigan; a new member joins with an interest in gardening, the thread is all about gardening; a member joins from Egypt and right away we go to Islam and terrorism.  Can you spell "obsessed"?

We can be pretty fucked up.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Correct, anyone coming to this thread to attack someone's religion needs to stop or leave. 


Welcome, Mohamed! Everyone is welcome here, all view points, even unpopular or controversial ones. 

We want to hear what you think!


----------



## Chuckt

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



I would rather debate and be friends at the end of the day 
Welcome to the board.


----------



## CorvusRexus

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



I  have no issues with Muslims. Welcome to USMB!


----------



## Meister

Mohamed said:


> assalamu alaikum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;
Click to expand...


Perhaps if you just keep translating to the English language would be best, Okay?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hi, and welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy your time here!!


----------



## Moonglow

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



Welcome Mohamed, You are very needed in this forum..
I can't tell you that you won't get some grief from a minority of posters but not from this one..


----------



## Sunni Man

Mohamed, most people here would like you to start a thread about your life in Egypt.

And also, what do you think about the political situation in your country?    ..    


Ramadan Kareem


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Meister said:


> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assalamu alaikum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you just keep translating to the English language would be best, Okay?
Click to expand...


A little Arabic to get ya going:

Greeting: Asalam alaikom. (Peaceful greetings to you)

In response: Walaikum asalam ("Back at ya.") 

Like Jews, Muslims are a global faith from countries with vastly different languages. But through Arabic/Farsi they can all communicate just like Jews via Hebrew. Arabic's actually a very beautiful language aurally. Still can't make heads or tails out of it when in 'cursive' form, but using roman letters it's a lot easier.


----------



## Pogo

Sunni Man said:


> Mohamed, most people here would like you to start a thread about your life in Egypt.




Here's one very nice way this can be done.  I love that thread -- an open window to another part of the world, not preachy, not political, not ideological, just plain *life*.  Because before we can discuss any topic it's essential to know _*who we are*_.

-- As opposed to plugging in preconceptions.

Assumptions are our windows on the world. If we don't scrub those windows off every once in a while, the light won't come in.  -- Isaac Asimov (paraphrased)


----------



## Moonglow

Sunni Man said:


> Mohamed, most people here would like you to start a thread about your life in Egypt.
> 
> And also, what do you think about the political situation in your country?    ..
> 
> 
> Ramadan Kareem



Great suggestion.....


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Everyone is welcome on this site ... except for Moonglow; that commie!


----------



## April

* Let's keep the intro an intro people...please take the rest to it's proper forum.

Thank You,
~AnD
*


----------



## April

Welcome to the USMB, Mohamed...


----------



## Grandma

Meister said:


> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assalamu alaikum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you just keep translating to the English language would be best, Okay?
Click to expand...


No one said anything to me about my posting in Klingonese...


----------



## Two Thumbs

AngelsNDemons said:


> * Let's keep the intro an intro people...please take the rest to it's proper forum.
> 
> Thank You,
> ~AnD
> *






Your avi is offensive to muslims, so you can't mod in his intro thread.



just sayin


----------



## April

Two Thumbs said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Let's keep the intro an intro people...please take the rest to it's proper forum.
> 
> Thank You,
> ~AnD
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avi is offensive to muslims, so you can't mod in his intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin
Click to expand...


----------



## Dajjal

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



You are very welcome, I love to get my teeth into real Muslims. See you on the forum.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Who cares? That's one hot Avie!


----------



## Pogo

Hmm... wonder if my avi is offensive to carnivores... 

I really only meant it to be about currant events.  

Mohamed, are there blackberries in Egypt?  I suspect not.  These (my avatar) are growing in my yard.  Very sweet and juicy.


----------



## Ropey

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



Welcome Mohamed.  It's only from true believers will we truly hear their beliefs.

You are a necessary component of free speech. 

It seems you understand free speech of the US and that's already a big improvement over the blasphemy laws of some countries.


----------



## Avatar4321

Of course you are welcomed here. You just need to make sure you have a thick skin and dont take arguments personally


----------



## mudwhistle

Indofred said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim from Indonesia, welcome brother.
> As for the rest of the forum, everyone but the extremist Zionist element will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, first the Jews, then the Christians, then the apostates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I mentioned Jews, just the Zionists.
> Basically, either stop with the lies, or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


WTF do you think a Zionist is?


----------



## Ropey

^ Anyone who ascribes to Zionism.



> The term &#8220;Zionism&#8221; was coined in 1890 by Nathan Birnbaum.
> 
> Its general definition means the national movement for the return of the Jewish people to their homeland and the resumption of Jewish sovereignty in the Land of Israel.
> 
> Since the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948, Zionism has come to include the movement for the development of the State of Israel and the protection of the Jewish nation in Israel through support for the Israel Defense Forces.
> 
> From inception, Zionism avocated tangible as well as spiritual aims. Jews of all persuasions - left, right, religious and secular - formed the Zionist movement and worked together toward its goals.
> 
> Disagreements in philosophy has led to rifts in the Zionist movement of the years and a number of separate forms have emerged, notably: Political Zionism; Religious Zionism; Socialist Zionism and Territorial Zionism.



Link


----------



## Ringel05

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



No.  Go away......... 

(Due to cultural and language differences you may not get it, it's meant as a joke, humor,  hence the smiley face.) 

Welcome.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Grandma said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#1608;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you just keep translating to the English language would be best, Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said anything to me about my posting in Klingonese...
Click to expand...


It turned me on. Do it again. Thanks.


----------



## Zander

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



Unlike Islam, we welcome all viewpoints here.


----------



## hortysir

Mohamed said:


> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you



If you can denounce terrorism, then


If you favor putting a bullet in my infidel head, then


----------



## Pogo

hortysir said:


> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can denounce terrorism, then
> 
> 
> If you favor putting a bullet in my infidel head, then
Click to expand...


Where did anyone even bring up "terrorism"?

Fucked up post, dood.


----------



## Zander

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can denounce terrorism, then
> 
> 
> If you favor putting a bullet in my infidel head, then
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did anyone even bring up "terrorism"?
> 
> Fucked up post, dood.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  It's a realistic post...especially since Muslims account for almost all of the worlds terrorism.


----------



## Pogo

Zander said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can denounce terrorism, then
> 
> 
> If you favor putting a bullet in my infidel head, then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did anyone even bring up "terrorism"?
> 
> Fucked up post, dood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  It's a realistic post...especially since Muslims account for almost all of the worlds terrorism.
Click to expand...


That's absolute bullshit.  Start a thread to that effect in the appropriate forum and I'll show you why.  But pinning it on a new member here just because he matches your preconceived profile stereotype of sixteen hundred million people is, there's no other term for it, fucked up.

This is not a thread about Islam.  This is not a thread about terrorism.  This is not a thread about politics at all.  This is an intro thread.  The purpose of an intro thread is to *greet a new member*.  That is, if he has any intention of continuing after this despicable bullshit.  And if you didn't raise these same questions in all the other intro threads, you're a damned hypocrite.


----------



## Zander

Pogo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did anyone even bring up "terrorism"?
> 
> Fucked up post, dood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  It's a realistic post...especially since Muslims account for almost all of the worlds terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's absolute bullshit.  Start a thread to that effect in the appropriate forum and I'll show you why.  But pinning it on a new member here just because he matches your preconceived profile stereotype of sixteen hundred million people is, there's no other term for it, fucked up.
> 
> This is not a thread about Islam.  This is not a thread about terrorism.  This is not a thread about politics at all.  This is an intro thread.  And if you didn't raise these same questions in all the other intro threads, you're a damned hypocrite.
Click to expand...


You're full of shit. Mohammed made this a thread about Islam.


----------



## Mertex

Welcome.  You are certainly welcome to join this Forum and express your opinion.

The question may be, will you be able to survive the haters, who hate everything that isn't exactly like them.  They will try to eat you alive in the other Forums, but here in your intro thread they should be nice.  Of course, you can see that some can't even do that.  If you can defend your position and not make everything personal, you will do fine here.

Hope you enjoy posting here.


----------



## Dot Com

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> i am mohamed from egypt, i thought it will be good to argue with others of other cultures. i am a believer muslim and speak from this perspective.
> 
> i don't know if i will be welcomed in this forum or not. if you don't love muslim people or forbid presenting islamic viewpoint, i can simply leave, and you will need to search for the other view-point yourselves!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can denounce terrorism, then
> 
> 
> If you favor putting a bullet in my infidel head, then
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did anyone even bring up "terrorism"?
> 
> Fucked up post, dood.
Click to expand...


serious. That is one hack post.


----------



## April

*Thread has run its course...move along. *


----------

